# Anyone here fishing their Shadowcast at Lake Como, near Houston GISP today?



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

A fellow was just pulling out of the Waterman's launch as I arrived today. Just wondered if it was a member here.


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

There is a guy I follow on Instagram with a Shadowcast that spends a lot of time in Galveston. IG Name: BuggyWhippin
No clue if that was who you saw, though.


----------



## backcast (Apr 9, 2013)

Not buggy whippin .His boat is being repaired.


----------

